# Commen masquer liste de destinataires de mails



## ajel (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour!
-J'envoie une Newsletter à une centaine de correspondants par mail, sur Entourage.
-J'ai évidemment créé un "groupe" avec toutes les adresses e-mail.
-J'ai également coché la cas "Masquer la liste des destinataires".
-Hélas ils recoivent tous le mail avec les noms de tous les autres!
Problème de confidentialité un peu ennuyeux...
-Qui sait comment faire pour que les noms des autres destinataires n'apparaissent pas?

La solution existe puisque, de mon côté, je reçois des mails à mon nom, dans le cadre d'un groupe, mais j'ignore qui sont les autres (il y a simplement le nombre des autres destinataires qui est indiqué, sans plus).

Merci à ce forum -par ailleurs très bien fait!


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2006)

Etrange car normalement ce que tu fais cache la liste

En attendant la vraie solution

  une biidouille
tu adresses la newsletter à ...toi
et en CCI tu mets le groupe

testes sur 2 de tes adresses que tu utilises pour tes mails   ( car j'imagine que t'en as plus d'une)


----------



## ajel (11 Février 2006)

Belle astuce, merci!

Et merci aussi pour la réponse si rapide.

Une précision: à cette Newsletter que j'envoie est attachée une "pièce jointe" (en pdf). Sera-t-elle transmise sans problème par le biais de la CCI ? Je suppose que oui, mais n'en suis pas certain.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2006)

ca ne change rien 

CCI = copie carbone invisible
c'est le même mail

edit
il n'empêche que malgré cette manip , qui marche , je m'en sers tous les jours,   tu devrais résoudre ton problème avec Entourage  si tu souhaites procéder autrement


----------

